# Rough coat



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone else have a Cockapoo with a rougher coat? Lola is super soft everywhere apart from her back and tail which is soft underneath with a rougher layer on top. She is pretty straight haired/ tufty to look at but some of her hair up close looks crimped and she moults a little. Not sure how she will end up when her adult coat comes in. She is only 15 weeks, an F1 from an orange roan english show cocker mum and fading chocolate mini poodle dad. The photo below is her with her brother (she is the lighter one). N x









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi again, my Lola is smooth coated on her head, face, back and sides. Her front legs have long thick wavy hair, her back legs are getting this way too and she has very curly ears and chest. Her hair is all very soft but a bit coarser round her little butt which is also curly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps your Lola has a longer coat on her back and sides than my girl..

She is lovely but yes they can be a mystery. Even the curly ones are a mystery!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Interesting! I always thought your Lola was a big softy all over! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is super soft all over ( a lot of other poo owners have said that she is the softest poo they have ever come across) but Ted's coat is totally different..
Karen ( wellerfeller) described it as being like cobwebs...I call him my little brillo pad!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, cute!! Brillo pad def sounds cuter than spiders web!! Was Ted always like that or has it changed with age? 

I've been looking into brushes and combs, I have a basic soft bristles on one side, spikes on the other brush but don't know what else to get - not made easier by her two different types of fur!!

Really need to just relax about it all, I think I am worse with her than I was with my children when they were born!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes one of american cockapoos miley has coarser hair in her back and tail,her head and legs are soft.My eldest cockapoo kd has a soft coat all over as does my youngest bow and kenya lies somewhere in beteen xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I just asked a similar qs the other day, at 8 weeks Coco's coat seems very "tufty" and coarse in places. She is super silky soft on her head, neck and bits of her back, but her legs, sides, and tail are really quite coarse in places. She was also from an orange roan show cocker but full chocolate miniature poodle, it's amazing how different her colour is to Lola! 

It will be really interesting to see how their coats develop. Watch this space I guess!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted's head is much softer than the rest of him...his fur has always been very fine,coarse and wispy...I'm sure it will thicken up when he gets his adult coat...if not I will be just as happy as it makes washing and drying soooo much quicker


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Ted's head is much softer than the rest of him...his fur has always been very fine,coarse and wispy...I'm sure it will thicken up when he gets his adult coat...if not I will be just as happy as it makes washing and drying soooo much quicker


oooh I like the sound of that!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> oooh I like the sound of that!


Believe me as super cute and soft as Betty is she takes forever to dry ...think of trying to blowdry saturated cotton wool..it will give you some idea. Even with a dog blaster / dryer she still takes an hour to dry completey. If I even leave her slightly damp in the evening she is still damp the following morning


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Believe me as super cute and soft as Betty is she takes forever to dry ...think of trying to blowdry saturated cotton wool..it will give you some idea. Even with a dog blaster / dryer she still takes an hour to dry completey. If I even leave her slightly damp in the evening she is still damp the following morning


OMG. That is a LOT of work! Well good for me that I don't have to worry!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Colpa - I can't believe she takes that long to dry, you must have the patience of a saint!
KC - the colours are so interesting, just like the coat type, her litter had two goldens, three blacks and a blue roan! They were all so cute!


----------

